# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Helppp detyre kursi ne informatike :(

## NikolinC93

kush mund te me ndihmoj ta zgjidh do tja dija per nder  :buzeqeshje:  
1jepet vektori V(m),X(n).Nderto programin qe formon vektorin Y(m+n) sipas ketij konfigurimi V(m),X(n) ne reshta.Afiosho vektorin e formuar. b)te gjenden dhe te afishohen dy elemente me te medhenj te ektorit te formuar.
Matrica 
Jepet matrica katrore a me n rreshta dhe shtylla dge vektori.formo matricesn sipas ketij konfigurimi. V(n)
 a[m][n]
c)te kalohet ne vektor X ,elementet e ,atrices sipas kolonave

----------

